# How to Backup Mach3 settings



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I posted a video tutorial on how to backup your Mach3 settings.

http://youtu.be/bLydG970JuU?list=UUj3DmOuaG-FBmbeESuvj1KQ

Bill


----------

